# Question about binary (blob) drivers



## eticaret (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello!

May i kindly ask whether is there a list of binary (or in other words, blob) drivers included in FreeBSD by default?

As far as i know, FreeBSD do not 'absolutely' refuse to use binary-only drivers if that is the only option available.

If somebeody inform me, i would appreciate.

Regards,
Cem Kayali


----------



## eticaret (Dec 25, 2009)

Excluding firmwares of course.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 27, 2009)

ath_hal(4) was a binary blob.  I believe it's been replaced with the opensource HAL released by Atheros.

There are bound to be others.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 27, 2009)

The only thing I can find in 8.0 sources (all I have here, sorry) is ./sys/contrib/dev/uath/ar5523.bin.uu & ./usr.bin/cpio/test/test_gcpio_compat_ref.bin.uu.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 27, 2009)

You can easily browse the source and search for it with Robert Watsons kernel cross-reference : http://fxr.watson.org/


----------

